# sunny bumper



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

have you guys seen the sunny gts bumper on a b13 sentra its pretty badass!!! i saw it at car domian but i cant find any one that will sell it, do you guys know anybody


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Is this what you're looking for?








http://www.superiornissanmotorsports.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=501


----------



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

yep hanks do u no where to get clear tail lights i saw them on ebay but i lost da bid o and do you no if they sell projector head lights for b13?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn, almost $300 for an OEM replacement, without the lights? Ouch.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

sunny gts ... like mine? 
















search Ebay. search : Jdm Sunny there is the sunny 4 fog light one for sale rite now.. good luck bidding!!


----------

